# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  14 Temmuz Kerkük Katliamı

## ceydaaa

Kerkuk-katliami-protesto.jpgİngilizlerin baştan beri Irakta bir devlet kurmak vaadiyle kışkırtıp iç karışıklıklar çıkarttırdığı Kürtlerin, darbeyle başa geçen General Kasım tarafından Türklerin imhası için kullanmaları neticesi meydana gelen katliamın habercisi olan olaylar, darbenin birinci yıldönümü kutlamaları sırasında 14 Temmuz 1959da başladı.
Böyle bir eylemde görev almak Kürtlerin işine geliyordu. Çünkü, onlara göre darbecilerin Türklerle işbirliği yapma ihtimali vardı. Ayrıca, devlet kursalar bile Türklerin ellerindeki verimli ve petrol çıkan bölgeleri almadıkça devletin yaşaması için gerekli ekonomik kaynaklardan mahrum kalacaklardı. Katliama katıldıkları takdirde hem boşalan Kerkükü doldurabilirler ve Türk nüfus yoğunluğunu azaltabilirler, hem de güçlerini iktidara göstermiş olurlardı.
Kürtlerin ve General Cuntasının, katliam öncesi yapılması zaruri bazı işler vardır: Önce, tarafsız ve Türkleri koruyacak nitelikteki idarecileri tayin vs. yollarla tesirsiz hale getirdiler. Kerkük Belediye Başkanlığına azılı bir komünist olan Maruf Berezenci, Halk Mukavemet Teşkilatı Başkanlığına ise Oji adlı katliamın elebaşısı getirildi. Ayrıca, bölge savunmasına bakan 2.Tümenin subay kadrosu Baasçılarla dolduruldu. Arkasından muhtemel bir Türk direnişini örgütleyecek kapasiteye sahip Türk aydınlarından 4000 kadarı Turancılık yaptıkları iddiasıyla tutuklandı ve Tecrit Kamplarına gönderildi. Artık katliam için maddi bir engel de kalmamıştı. 15 Temmuz 1959 günü katliam başlatıldı. Önce Aslan Yuvası gazinosunun sahibi Osman Beği şehit ettiler. 2. Tümen komutanı hemen bu olayı bahane ederek sokağa çıkma yasağı ilan etti ama, yasak sadece Türklereydi. Türk düşmanları ise sokak ve meydanlarda Türk avına çıkmışlardı. Önceden tesbit edilen Türklerin evleri basıldı. Askeri kuvvetler de olayların sorumluları (!) adı altında Türk liderlerini toplayıp kışlalarına götürdüler ve orada dipçik, süngü darbeleriyle şehit ettiler. Üç gün üç gece süren bu katliamda şehitlerimizin cesetleri arabaların arkasına bağlanarak parçalanıp tanınmayacak hale gelinceye kadar sokaklar da sürüklendi. Bazılarını direk ve duvarlara çakarak işkence yaptılar. Sokak ve meydanlar Kahrolsun Türkler, Kahrolsun Türkiye avazeleriyle çınladı. Linç edilerek, bıçakla parçalanarak, diri diri uzuvları kesilerek, ters yönde hareket eden iki arabaya bağlanıp ikiye bölünerek, aileleri önünde arkalarından vurularak şehit edilen mazlum ve masum Türklerin cesetleri Kerkük sokaklarını kapladı. Türklere ait evler, dükkanlar ve işyerleri yağmalandı.

Katliamdan sonra sağ kalanlar da hemen orada kurulan uydurma bir olağanüstü hal mahkemesinde idam ve bir çok ağır mahrumiyetlerle cezalandırıldılar. Türklerin oturdukları yerler yasak bölge ilan edildi, buralara herhangi bir kimsenin girmesi şiddetle önlendi. Hükümet, dünya kamuoyunu tatmin için göstermelik soruşturmalar açtı, hayali yargılamalar yaparak idam cezaları verdi, fakat bunların hiç birini infaz etmedi..
1924 yılından bu yana bir çok katliama uğrayan Irak Türkleri, Türkiye ve Türklük hasretiyle yanan gönüllerinin bu susuzluğunu hep kanlarını dökerek dindirmişlerdir. 1924, 1932, 1938, 1944, 1946, 1959, 1980 ve daha sonra gerek İran ve gerekse Kuveyt Savaşları sırasında yaşadıkları katliamlar ise bunun şeref belgeleridir.
Lozan Antlaşmasından sonra kendi kaderleriyle başbaşa kalan Irak Türkleri bugüne kadar her türlü baskıya göğüs gererek, varlıklarını sürdürme azim ve kararlılığını göstermişlerdir. İnsanca yaşamaları bile çok görülen, her türlü hakları ellerinden alınan, hiç bir hayat ve gelecek garantileri olmayan soydaşlarımız hala baski, kıyım, göçe zorlanma gibi gayri insani muamelelerin muhatabı olmaktadırlar. 2 milyona yaklaşan sayılarıyla Irak nüfüsunun % 10′luk bölümünü oluşturan soydaşlarımızdaki Türklük şuurunu bugüne kadar hiç bir metot yok edememiştir. Başta Kerkük olmak üzere bütün Türk bölgelerinde Türk kültürü, örf adet ve ananeleri yaşamaktadır. Türk olmak ve insanca bir hayat istemekten başka bir suçları olmayan bu insanlar her zaman kalbimizde yaşayacaklardır.
Irak Türkleri, Türkiyenin, gereksiz evhamlarından kaynaklanan Dünyanın düşmanlığını üzerine çekme korkusundan kurtularak bir an önce kendilerine sahip çıkmasını beklemektedirler. Türkiyenin kayıtsızlığı Türklük düşmanlanna cesaret vererek daha rahat hareket etmelerine sebep olmakta, bu yüzden Türklük ağır kayıplara uğramaktadır. Irak Türklerinin durumu maalesef hergün biraz daha kötüleşmektedir.Türkiye bu duruma hassasiyet göstermeli, açıkça soydaşlarımızın yanında olduğunu bütün dünyaya ilan etmelidir.
İnanıyoruz ki, Irak Türkleri öz vatanlarında yıllarca ümitle bekledikleri insanca yaşama hakkına elbet bir gün kavuşacaklar fakat, bugüne kadar çektikleri zorluk ve sıkıntıların karşılığını ancak Hür ve Müstakil Milli Türk Devletini kurdukları zaman alacaklardır.

----------

